# VIRGINITY



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lets hear it!

16 after homecoming. Still with the wonderful girl, planning on marrying her.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I lost my virginity when I was about 6 lol 
I was playing in the backyard with some girl, we went swimming - we both got out the pool(naked) and I just stuck it in - didn't get a hard on - it felt like the logical thing to do!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Lost it to some harpy that was older than me and used booze to deflower me and make me lose faith in women forever!!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

17


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

16 with a 24 year old chick, i had no idea what i was doing since i was nervous as f*ck


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

14..

Thats how old i was and the amount of time it lasted (in seconds)


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

18


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Seventeen.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I was 15, and felt like a complete turd


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

17, about half hour after my First ever speeding ticket.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

-NBKK- said:


> 17, about half hour after my First ever speeding ticket.


Was it with a chick cop?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

17

LMAO, who was the person on here that voted 'beyond 40'

And which 2 people waited till after marriage

C'mon, people, fess up


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I was 15. My buddy and I took 2 girls out and switched off. So my first time was 2 girls back to back. I look back now and think......how filth I was lol.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

15, and drunk as hell


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

16. was ok. wasent drunk.
chick i did it with was 18. kinda ugly. but she had a nice ass. prob the only good thing about her. wish i waited another year or so.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

16 after a year of dating, both of us were virgins and it was so good we went on to hump 2 and 3.
That was one good summer







waking up at 4am in the middle of a corn field.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

didnt lose my virginity until i was 23. it was at AIT in fort sam houston texas.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

14


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

no wait...it was 18 my poll vote is wrong


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Virginity is a disease. Meet the cure...me!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

13 didnt know what the hell i was doing. Lasted prolly that long and it was with my best buds sis....ssssshhhhh


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> 17, about half hour after my First ever speeding ticket.


Was it with a chick cop?








[/quote]

Lmao, no. I wish. It was with a fat chick








She had HUGE jugs though.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I was 18 when I first got the keys to the garage.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

15......and the chick was a decent looking virgin also.......but with huge cans!!! God I love tits. I have only dated 1-2 chicks with small boobs
It was behind the bowling alley in the field. I lasted a good amount of time suprisingly.....well mainly due to rubbing the easy one out about an hour before LOL!

I am with Jewels....come on people, fess up.....it is only the internet!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahahah some funny stories


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i was 21 when i lost it she was pretty hott, she got me drunk seduced me and did the thing and then i didnt talk to her for a while i guess she just wanted it







not me


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ HAHA, that some ''Superbad'' sh*t right there









Mclovin


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

JustJoshinYa said:


> ^^ HAHA, that some ''Superbad'' sh*t right there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haahaha I was watchin that last night


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

14 or 15. Chick was 2 years older. Dated her best friend then it didnt work out then this chick and i were f*ck buddies for a while. Still talk to her.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

17 when my parents weren't home on a Saturday night


----------



## WIX68 (Nov 28, 2007)

17-with my mom downstairs trying to ride the waves of a water bed! Ridiculous… She had huge jacks, had to sleep with a sports bra so they wouldn’t suffocate her.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

WIX68 said:


> 17-with my mom downstairs trying to ride the waves of a water bed! Ridiculous&#8230; She had huge jacks, had to sleep with a sports bra so they wouldn't suffocate her.


Proper syntax is your friend...I had to read this three times before I figured out that you weren't talking about role-playing with your mother starring as Jocasta...LOL.


----------



## WIX68 (Nov 28, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> 17-with my mom downstairs trying to ride the waves of a water bed! Ridiculous&#8230; She had huge jacks, had to sleep with a sports bra so they wouldn't suffocate her.


Proper syntax is your friend...I had to read this three times before I figured out that you weren't talking about role-playing with your mother starring as Jocasta...LOL.
[/quote]

At least you figured it out-and anyone else who may have had an issue with it now knows. LOL


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

so you lost your V card two a mule?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> 17-with my mom downstairs trying to ride the waves of a water bed! Ridiculous&#8230; She had huge jacks, had to sleep with a sports bra so they wouldn't suffocate her.


Proper syntax is your friend...I had to read this three times before I figured out that you weren't talking about role-playing with your mother starring as Jocasta...LOL.
[/quote]

HAHAH, I've been reading that over a few times and was just thinking to my self wtf.

"17-While my mom was downstairs, I was trying to ride the waves of a water bed! Ridiculous&#8230; She had huge jugs, had to sleep with a sports bra so they wouldn't suffocate her."


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was 16. with the girl im still going out with (8 years later). i remember we were out with some friends. then she was like "i feel like crap. can you drop me off at home?" so i dropped her off...but still had like 3 other ppl with us. so i drove them to the bus stop at the mall and left them there. then went back to my gf's house to see if she was ok...then bang...my penis is being utilized.

that was the first "full on" time. first attempt did not work...i will not say more. but im laughing out loud just typing this sentence remembering it.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

looks like im the only one here that cant managed to get layed


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

exodon king said:


> looks like im the only one here that cant managed to get layed


my gf has a slutty friend...

but she's a ginger.

and overweight.

and now prefers minorities (not sure of your ethnicity...but if you're white you have no chance...)


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

hawaiian/ puerto rican


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^your in


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

not to mention, im a pretty damn good lookin dude if i must say so. lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lol hell yeh. i look myself in the mirror and get a hard on at what i see :laugh:


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

15 with a girl i continued to date for 3 years in high school. thought i was going to marry her. damn what a mistake that was


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

JustJoshinYa said:


> i was 16. with the girl im still going out with (8 years later). i remember we were out with some friends. then she was like "i feel like crap. can you drop me off at home?" so i dropped her off...but still had like 3 other ppl with us. so i drove them to the bus stop at the mall and left them there. then went back to my gf's house to see if she was ok...then bang...my penis is being utilized.
> *
> that was the first "full on" time. first attempt did not work...i will not say more. but im laughing out loud just typing this sentence remembering it.*


Come on man that sounds like a decent story!









I was 17. I dated the girl for 4 years..things were so great and I often wondered if I would someday marry this girl.
Then last January we pretty much decided we were getting bored of eachother and ended it!
Fast forward till now...She has a new boyfriend, her and I don't talk..and iv'e become rather slutty lol

I can't beleive how people lose their virginity at such a young age. If I was 13-14 holy sh*t I would have freaked out.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

its not as bad as you think lol


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

lol it was pretty bada$$ im not gonna lie having a hott chick want you for nothing more than sex is amazing, but i completely had the wrong idea i thought she wanted to DATE me but then i woke up the next morning and she was gone

i tried calling her like 10x over the next week but she wouldnt answer my phone calls, then i met my current GF and say F that other chick and now guess what that other chick calls me all the time and asks if im still going out with my GF

Women they never want what they have until another girl has what they want lol.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> I can't beleive how people lose their virginity at such a young age. If I was 13-14 holy sh*t I would have freaked out.


It's the internetz, didn't you realize every dude on it is a sexual dynamo with a huge peen?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm to drunk to read the thread, but I lost my virginity to a virgin. She was smokin hot, model like(still is, and still fbs). We were both drunk and she had a boyfriend for like a year that she never boned. Then let me hit it in a drunkin stuper. Then again the next day, and the next day, and the next day, ect for over a year. it was great. wish I had a video camera, but sense I was 16 and she was 15 I guess that would be illegal now. We did it in my car and in the woods(outdoor sex is hot as sh*t) A LOT, as we had no place to go, but liked to f*ck.

Did I mention that outdoor sex is hot?



Bawb2u said:


> I can't beleive how people lose their virginity at such a young age. If I was 13-14 holy sh*t I would have freaked out.


It's the internetz, didn't you realize every dude on it is a sexual dynamo with a huge peen?
[/quote]

Your avatar is giving me a huge peen right now!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

exodon king said:


> looks like im the only one here that cant managed to get layed


LOL How old are you, and are you the one not by choice???


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

I was a 19yr old and she was a teacher at Wilbur Wright College. The most incredible body but a so-so face. I had a few drinks in me so it didn't matter. From then on, i became a lean mean F*CKING machine. Now, Im just a FAT F*CKING p*ssy eating machine. On its last bolts and nuts!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

baddfish said:


> I was a 19yr old and she was a teacher at Wilbur Wright College. The most incredible body but a so-so face. I had a few drinks in me so it didn't matter. From then on, i became a lean mean F*CKING machine. Now, Im just a FAT F*CKING p*ssy eating machine. On its last bolts and nuts!


hahahhaa awesome.. was she one of your professors?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

baddfish is badass lol.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

blbig50 said:


> I was a 19yr old and she was a teacher at Wilbur Wright College. The most incredible body but a so-so face. I had a few drinks in me so it didn't matter. From then on, i became a lean mean F*CKING machine. Now, Im just a FAT F*CKING p*ssy eating machine. On its last bolts and nuts!


hahahhaa awesome.. was she one of your professors?
[/quote]

what did you get in the class?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

sean-820 said:


> I was a 19yr old and she was a teacher at Wilbur Wright College. The most incredible body but a so-so face. I had a few drinks in me so it didn't matter. From then on, i became a lean mean F*CKING machine. Now, Im just a FAT F*CKING p*ssy eating machine. On its last bolts and nuts!


hahahhaa awesome.. was she one of your professors?
[/quote]

what did you get in the class?
[/quote]

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!

HOT FOR TEACHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeah what grade did you get, I know I would ask her afterwords ROFLMAO!


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

pyrokingbrand said:


> I was a 19yr old and she was a teacher at Wilbur Wright College. The most incredible body but a so-so face. I had a few drinks in me so it didn't matter. From then on, i became a lean mean F*CKING machine. Now, Im just a FAT F*CKING p*ssy eating machine. On its last bolts and nuts!


hahahhaa awesome.. was she one of your professors?
[/quote]

what did you get in the class?
[/quote]

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!

HOT FOR TEACHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeah what grade did you get, I know I would ask her afterwords ROFLMAO!
[/quote]

She was never one of my teachers. She came out to one of our "outdoor" functions. She helped coordinate it. It started raining and the next think i knew, we were in tha back of her station wagon. FOGGING up the windows. I'll tell you what, from what i remember, it went on for about 4hrs. With minimal breaks.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

baddfish said:


> I was a 19yr old and she was a teacher at Wilbur Wright College. The most incredible body but a so-so face. I had a few drinks in me so it didn't matter. From then on, i became a lean mean F*CKING machine. Now, Im just a FAT F*CKING p*ssy eating machine. On its last bolts and nuts!


hahahhaa awesome.. was she one of your professors?
[/quote]

what did you get in the class?
[/quote]

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!

HOT FOR TEACHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeah what grade did you get, I know I would ask her afterwords ROFLMAO!
[/quote]

She was never one of my teachers. She came out to one of our "outdoor" functions. She helped coordinate it. It started raining and the next think i knew, we were in tha back of her station wagon. FOGGING up the windows. I'll tell you what, from what i remember, it went on for about 4hrs. With minimal breaks.








[/quote]

doesn't surprise me- at 19 my reload time was like 2 minutes


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Boobah said:


> I was a 19yr old and she was a teacher at Wilbur Wright College. The most incredible body but a so-so face. I had a few drinks in me so it didn't matter. From then on, i became a lean mean F*CKING machine. Now, Im just a FAT F*CKING p*ssy eating machine. On its last bolts and nuts!


hahahhaa awesome.. was she one of your professors?
[/quote]

what did you get in the class?
[/quote]

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!

HOT FOR TEACHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeah what grade did you get, I know I would ask her afterwords ROFLMAO!
[/quote]

She was never one of my teachers. She came out to one of our "outdoor" functions. She helped coordinate it. It started raining and the next think i knew, we were in tha back of her station wagon. FOGGING up the windows. I'll tell you what, from what i remember, it went on for about 4hrs. With minimal breaks.








[/quote]

doesn't surprise me- at 19 my reload time was like 2 minutes
[/quote]

I gotcha!!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

That Veronica Vaughn is one hot piece of ace.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> That Veronica Vaughn is one hot piece of ace.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> That Veronica Vaughn is one hot piece of ace.


i hit that


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

need_redz said:


> I lost my virginity when I was about 6 lol
> I was playing in the backyard with some girl, we went swimming - we both got out the pool(naked) and I just stuck it in - didn't get a hard on - it felt like the logical thing to do!


HAHAHA- Looks like someone is still a Virgin?? So... you took your 2" LIMP weiner and stuck it in that 6 year old p*ssy...??? That p*ssy had to feel like f*cking a crack in the sidewalk!!! How exactly does one "Stick it in" with a limp dick anyways?? Im no scientist but that doesnt seem possible?

I was 16 and was sober-- I performed pretty well actually for a rook--- It was my early 20's dating a fine ass dancer that taught me how to properly f*ck-- Ive been teaching Amateur girls ever since







>>> Ill never get a fine ass like that again! (_!_)


----------

